# A sad day



## JC (May 7, 2007)

My whalbergii died last night i found her in the morning, at first i thought it was attempting to change colour as it was a new shade, from green and tan to a mix of green,tan and pink. I checked again an hour on and she was in the same place so i tried to get her attention, with no joy.It had molted to adulthood a week ago. I fed it a wax moth yesterday which is my only conclusion.

Could there be any other reasons?

JC


----------



## Rick (May 7, 2007)

I know this isn't what you want to hear but sometimes they just die for unknown reasons. I'm afraid you may not ever know the cause.


----------



## JC (May 7, 2007)

i thought as much.Thanks for the reply though rick


----------



## OGIGA (May 7, 2007)

I think I read that this species is very prone to fungal infections. Maybe that's what happened to yours.


----------



## Rick (May 7, 2007)

Maybe as this hobby grows we will eventually understand these random deaths and the cause of them. I've had it happen many times. I don't get too attached to mantids as much as I would other pets.


----------



## JC (May 7, 2007)

> I think I read that this species is very prone to fungal infections. Maybe that's what happened to yours.


Yeah i heard about this and did everyting to prevent it, but i suppose it could of been a cause.


----------



## Ben.M (May 7, 2007)

R.I.P


----------

